# Shelters after wildfire



## ancient (Jul 18, 2021)

So we have been living on 5 acres(way to small for our needs). We got a 40 acre property with 2 barns(only have 1 now) and a cabin. We have to be out of this place by August..  
 The week we were supposed  to start moving up there the largest wildfire  in BC hit the area.
 We prayed and we were hopeful . After a week of not knowing went by, we took the long drive up even though the place was off limits. I guess as we arrived there at 2 am , security  must have been sleeping. 
 Well, the barns and cabin are just piles of ashes. The only good thing is the main pasture is still green.
 Going from 5 to 40 acres cost us everything  and we really have nothing left.
 Insurance takes a long time and we have to move there regardless,  we have no family  and no where else to go.
 I started a go fund me with no luck at all😭
 My question  is what can I possibly  do for animal shelters with hardly any money?? The new place is off grid and up a mountain  so there will be more predators. My goats and sheep I've started both herds with 2 females and one male and aside from changing out males when I need I've kept the same family going for several generations  now and I really  don't want to part with them.
 Sorry fot the ling post, I. Just overwhelmed  and have no idea what to do. On top of it all I have a son with multiple  disabilities  which is a big reason we got into homesteading , so he could be healthier. 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 18, 2021)

Since you have insurance, contact the claims and see i you can get funds.  Sometimes pictures will be accepted in such emergencies.  Funds for temp housing from such a loss are often almost automatic....with rebuild funds often taking longer.  Quite often major insurance carriers have off-site claims locations with many adjusters working them.

Sorry for your loss.  Glad you weren't already there.   I will assume your move out is a rental.  Possible to stay longer?  Possible to keep animals there longer?


----------



## ancient (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes the place now is already  re rented the new place is a long term lease and it seems like they may not get insurance  for the buildings . The only reason we took the place is because  of the buildings,  something to do with alr  and stuff I have no idea. Perhaps  they built the stuff there and weren't supposed  to.


----------



## ancient (Jul 18, 2021)

We had to pay a whole year up front and I'm not sure they would give it back even if we wanted it. It isn't their fault about the fire so nit sure what to do


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 18, 2021)

ancient said:


> We had to pay a whole year up front and I'm not sure they would give it back even if we wanted it. It isn't their fault about the fire so nit sure what to do


True, no fault for either of you.  But if lease states house and barns, now none, you get your $ back.  You already said you needed funds.  Don't wait.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2021)

Animal shelters can be made with cow panels, split pipe wrap, T-posts and a tarp. 2T-posts per cow panel. Lay panels on the ground, drive T-posts in the ground. Use the split pipe wrap on the inner edges of the panels, secure with duct tape. The cut edges are sharp and will tear the tarp, hence the reason for the pipe wrap.

Pick up other end of the cow panel, walk it towards the T-posts, making a hoop. Place end of panel on the ground, drive in T-posts, do same with other panel. Wire them to the T-posts and wire them together in a couple of places. Stretch tarp over it, tie with twine or bungee cords. Instant shelter.

So sorry about the fire and loss of the cabin and barn. Get on the insurance company, they should write you a check for the value of the buildings.


----------



## Grant (Jul 18, 2021)

You should get your money back on the year lease immediately.  The landlords insurance will pay his loss of rents.  He can’t hold you to a lease for a property with a house a2 barns when none of it is there.   On the other side, homesteading should be done on owned land not rented.  It’s too easy to lose a rental property.  You are at the landlords mercy.


----------



## Margali (Jul 18, 2021)

Not sure about Canada but many areas of USA have free legal help for renters having issues. Here there is implied warranty of habitablilty ie rental must be safe to live in. Cinders aren't a house. Get your money back ASAP and reach for free legal help if you can to. *hugs offered*


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 19, 2021)

Huge panic... yes...absolutely.

But the only thing to do is to find a new property.

If you OWN the place, then if you want to start with living in a tent, or go upscale and live in a yurt, with cattle panel pens right next to you with the livestock,  then great.

But if you are renting, you need buildings.

My heart goes out to you.  . Truly horrible situation. 


But yes... fight to get ALL of your money back.


----------

